
Robocalls Flooding Your Cellphone? Here’s How to Stop Them - ValG
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/11/smarter-living/stop-robocalls.html
======
tonyquart
Well, blocking them, reporting them to FCC, etc will not make them stop. I've
done all of that. The only way to stop them is maybe through legal approach.
If we could track down those numbers and find out who's calling, it's better
for us to file a lawsuit against them. I read this at
[http://www.whycall.me/news/my-4500-payday-from-a-
telemarkete...](http://www.whycall.me/news/my-4500-payday-from-a-
telemarketer/) that we could sue a company who violates the TCPA.

